# vivarium paint/sealer



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

does eny1 know of a reptile safe paint that i can use to paint and seal the inside of a viv?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I've used B&Q's own brand paint in the frog tower. Brown and green and mixed it together for an olivey green. Its ultra low VOC and waterbased.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

ca you use normal paint in vivs


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pretty much as long as its water based and safe. They don't make reptile paint so you're only left with normal paints and varnish and craft paints.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any paint is ok as long as its left to air out so it dont smell. also you must seal it!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

some sort of rubberised coating would be ideal but not sure how safe it would be


----------



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

DRYLOK pefect stuff with a few different colours


----------

